# Le Guide National des Aires de Services 2008



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Vicarious Books have sold out of the above, anyone know another source before we get to France.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid;

€12 online @ campingfrance.com..

http://212.37.201.100/detailCaddyBoutique.jsp?id=20&lg=uk

or maybe outdoorbits for £9.99

pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Pick one up when you get here. any good "Maison de Presse" or "Librarie" should have one.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sid, if you haven't sourced a Aires book out yet you will get one at Calais camping just past the castle not far from the Auchan store/garage on Route de Boulogne.

Have a great trip.

Bob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. Cheers Sid


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Its not our favourite due to not being able to use the blooming thing - its not particularly user friendly.

Hope someone comes along soon to tell me how to use it!

ooops am on my second bottle of plonk and its 9.30 and everything looks very rosey!

Greenie


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete & Greenie. I have the "guide officiel" which i find difficult to use, its the "guide national" I want which I find easier to use, but can't find it. Vicarious list it but are out of stock.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Best I can do Sid, not sure how straightforward the buying process is though.

Look about halfway down the page....

http://atlas-routier.com/index.php?cPath=24&sort=2a&language=en

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Other options:
http://boutique.editions-lariviere....-de-services-camping-cars-2008-2284-18-9.html

http://www.lemondeducampingcar.fr/site/guide-2284.html

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi. Vicarious Books have sold out of the above, anyone know another source before we get to France.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid,

Vicarious Book does have the "All the Aires in France" in English which is a lot more user friendly than the French guide see HERE

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Don, how I agree re the above book!! Finding this book just great and so easy to follow. Makes planning a joy! :lol:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I love the All the Aires Book. It is just nice to sit down and read. However, I have found it is not quite as up to date as Aires de services Camping Car. Having said that, the latter is now very cluttered and not so user friendly as it was.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
We always buy our copy of the Guide National des Aires de Services in France, but I fear by this time of year many shops will now be sold out. We do think that this is still the best guide available, better in most respects than the much vaunted All the Aires France, English guide. The maps in the Guide National are easier to use, being all in one place and cover wider areas and the listings are more complete and upto date. Many of the photos in the English guide are of limited value as they have clearly been taken in mid-winter when the aire was empty (or closed) and hence give no real indication as to the feel when most of us will be visiting. On the up side the English guide does give GPS, but you can get these, together with comments from French vanners who have stayed on the aire, rather than just making a passing inspection visit, from the camping car infos web site. One last point; the Guide National costs 7.90€, the English guide £16.99!
Which ever guide you choose enjoy the aires, we are off soon and hope to find some new gems as well as visiting old favourites.
Robert and Jean.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Robert & Jean,

Welcome to Facts.

One point worth mentioning is the Guide National des Aires de Services in France has only about 1200 "Aires" listed as All the Aires has 1600.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeannie & Robert, I agree with you about the "Guide national". 
We already have "All the Aires" which I hope is better than the first edition.
Cheers Sid


----------

